
The Relationship Between High-Quality Startups and Geography - misnamed
http://www.citylab.com/work/2016/03/map-geography-america-entrepreneurship-startups/474597/
======
felix_thursday
Insightful article, but the tl;dr is:

"The highest quality entrepreneurship is heavily concentrated in a select few
metros on the East and West Coasts."

~~~
aufa
ahahhaha agreed with you, And it is a fact because it is in line with many
factors ranging from the state to society , culture personality mindset

------
mc32
Is there a reason to prefer "the next big thing" high growth companies over
incremental growth companies? With incremental growth new workers can predict
what industries to get into as they enter uni whereas if you have high growth
companies, the lucky kids will experience demand and the other kids will feel
left behind as they chose a major which ended up not having as much demand
because it's difficult to predict demand (ahead of time) when you have high
growth.

